# snow day in Tucson,Az.



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

we received some pretty good snowfall today in Tucson…the surrounding communities around Tucson that are at higher elevations received even more,it actually stuck…lots of fun even for the adults…


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

must not get snow there often?


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

snow is rare here in Tucson but today was all day and it was a treat…


----------



## jimsteph (Jan 30, 2013)

I live just down the road in Sahuarita, and was just in awe as I drove home yesterday (I work up in Tucson). The best part was when my daughter made a "snow" ball out of the slushy stuff on the patio table: she was so proud!

@OnlyJustME: It usually snows maybe once every five or so years in the city (Tucson is in the Sonoran desert); it's actually snowed twice this month here, which is amazing, although it didn't really stick.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I heard about it on the Radio. World Golf Matchplay Championship delayed due to snow. Who'd have figured?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

It is a rare event… Some even said it snowed in Phoenix, but I'm pretty sure it was hail that accumilated since it never got below the mid fourties.










44th St. and Thomas Road in Phoenix yesterday afternoon.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*I think the Midwest and Northeast just wanted the Southwest not to feel left out!*

How about the Tstorm and possible tornados in the Southeast … weird weather.

In the San Jose bay area we have had the longest cold snap in many years … sunny but cold and windy with NOT enough rain so there may be a water shortage later in the year.


----------

